# Firmware: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II v1.1.4



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 30, 2017)

```
Canon has released new firmware for its flagship DSLR, the EOS-1D X Mark II.</p>
<p><strong>Firmware Version 1.1.4 incorporates the following improvements and fix:</strong></p>

<ol>
<li>Support has been added for chromatic aberration correction, peripheral illumination correction, distortion correction, and Digital Lens Optimizer when using Digital Photo Professional to process RAW images captured with the following TS-E lenses: TS-E 17mm f/4L, TS-E 24mm f/3.5L II, TS-E 50mm f/2.8L MACRO, TS-E 90mm f/2.8L MACRO, or TS-E 135mm f/4L MACRO.</li>
<li>Fixes a phenomenon in which standard exposure may not be obtained, or an irregular exposure may result, when Silent LV (Live View) shooting with the following TS-E lenses: TS-E 50mm f/2.8L MACRO, TS-E 90mm f/2.8L MACRO, or TS-E 135mm f/4L MACRO.</li>
<li>Support for Exif 2.31 has been added.</li>
</ol>
<p><strong><a href="https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/support/details/cameras/dslr/eos-1d-x-mark-ii?subtab=downloads-firmware#Z7_MQH8HIC0L88RB0AMD0F1Q42K25">Download firmware v1.1.4 for the EOS-1D X Mark II</a></strong></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## jolyonralph (Nov 30, 2017)

Do we really need a different news story for the same firmware fix for every different camera model?


----------



## Click (Nov 30, 2017)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 30, 2017)

jolyonralph said:


> Do we really need a different news story for the same firmware fix for every different camera model?



Yes. It's better for engagement and search engines.


----------



## ethanz (Nov 30, 2017)

Well that doesn't really add much...


----------



## sanj (Dec 1, 2017)

Canon log is what they should provide


----------



## rs (Dec 1, 2017)

ethanz said:


> Well that doesn't really add much...



Lens corrections on TS-E lensss? I know it’s in post processing, but my take on it is it would only be possible if either a) it assumes the tilt and shift are both at zero, or b) it records the timing and shift in the EXIF.

If it’s b, it is big news.


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 1, 2017)

rs said:


> ethanz said:
> 
> 
> > Well that doesn't really add much...
> ...



It's 'a', not news at all...

Hasselblad have had a T/S adapter that records the tilt and shift data for lens corrections for years.


----------



## Viggo (Dec 1, 2017)

Been hoping for a few fixes for the 1dx2 for a long time, guess this was the last nail in the coffin...


----------



## arthurbikemad (Dec 1, 2017)

Its pretty disappointing that Canon don't see fit to flood this camera with features, I mean stick them in a sub menu if they feel they compromise the "pro" features of this body, tbh this is the last time I buy a "full fat" camera from Canon, I love the 1DX2 but come on Canon, pack it full!!! Lets see the "Flag Ship" contain ALL the features of models below it, or how else is it KING of the line up.? :'( :'( :'(


----------



## Neutral (Dec 1, 2017)

Very dissapointing.
Nothing to make it more competitive with Sony a9 features wise.
With few added features it could still continue to be the king of the cameras, but like with real kings they stay for a while then new king comes on and old one just becomes part of the history.
Seems that 1DXm2 was my last purchase from Canon.
Now having Sony a9 and a7r2 which soon will be upgraded to a7r3 and also full GM lens lineup feel Canon as some memories from the past.
Very sad feeling.


----------



## Viggo (Dec 1, 2017)

Neutral said:


> Very dissapointing.
> Nothing to make it more competitive with Sony a9 features wise.
> With few added features it could still continue to be the king of the cameras, but like with real kings they stay for a while then new king comes on and old one just becomes part of the history.
> Seems that 1DXm2 was my last purchase from Canon.
> ...



To be fair, Sony doesn’t add features either, they release a new model to fix the issues with the old one


----------



## The Flasher (Dec 1, 2017)

Will this fix the shutter-mechanism-oil-spraying-on-sensor issue? Just encountered it after a few million actuations. It's real.

But on a serious note, there's an issue I feel I'm the only one in the world that has encountered it, and that is, when shooting to card, tethered to laptop using ethernet cable, and viewing on computer using web browser, vertical images are nor rotated accordingly, there is no option to select 'auto rotate' in camera or browser. 

Shooting tethered with usb transfers on the fly, but the shooting speed bumps up against transfer speed. Much quicker to preview via browser from card.

Cheers.


----------



## jprusa (Dec 1, 2017)

They also put one up for the 1dx , canon has been busy.


----------



## Neutral (Dec 1, 2017)

Viggo said:


> Neutral said:
> 
> 
> > Very dissapointing.
> ...


Yes, agree , but I had no issues personally with that so far. 
Each Sony new camera is not just features upgrade, they have almost all required already, some of them just magic- like eye focus and almost full AF coverage for a9, only few features are still desired. 
GM lens IQ quality is also superb.
Most important that each Sony new model is significant advance in technology compared to previous models.
So each time no hesitations to upgrade or not to upgrade.

1DXm2 is falling more and more behind and slowly becomes niche camera for specialized usage but with good firmware features upgrade it could catch up for some longer period of time. Some of them I listed in another thread.
I want as long life for my 1DXm2 as possible ( at lest for 4-6 years more ) but it seems that Canon has other opinions and directions and they do not want or Cannot keep it competitive despite that they have all the technologies inside the camera but do not allow to use all of them. 
What they do the best is limiting camera capabilities and not allowing one body be suitable for different needs. One have to buy another Canon body for that or which is more attractive now for many people to get Sony body as complementary initially but then realizing that it becomes the main body and one do not need any more to stick to Canon.


----------



## Viggo (Dec 1, 2017)

I disagree.

And the issues I would have liked fixed Servo AF for stills in LV and touch shooting even when AF is not on the trigger, that’s got to be a bug.

OTOH I’m really glad the 1dx2 doesn’t need all those “improved AF”’firmwares the 1d3 and 1d4 had.

Everybody’s talking about the Eye AF from Sony, but fact is it only works when the subject is close. And how come people don’t know about the Face detection in the 1dx2, it’s frikkin’ epic! I’ve used it for a lot of action shots at 200 f2.0 and it just nails it, and it’s ignoring the nose and ears and locks on the eyes with superb hitrate. But then again, I know a few people who own 1dx/1dx2 that “leaves it at Case 1” also so....


----------



## Neutral (Dec 2, 2017)

Viggo said:


> I disagree.
> 
> And the issues I would have liked fixed Servo AF for stills in LV and touch shooting even when AF is not on the trigger, that’s got to be a bug.
> 
> ...


In fact better AF was one of the reason for me to upgrade from 1DX to 1DXm2, including face detection and touch AF in live view. This gave second life to my EF85f1.2 L on my 1DXm2 body, I was using it mostly on Sony.
But lack of the AF-C in live view was a big dissapointmet and irritation. 
I felt angry for Canon limiting camera functionality - if they do AF-C for video this means that this could be done for stills as well, if not done - this is done intentionally by Canon to irritate their users.
This is anothe feature upgrade that I want for my 1DXm2.
In this respect AF-C for Sony a9 and 1DXm2 is day and night difference in technology level , 1DXm2 is felt now archaic technology.
And magic about Sony a9 eye and face detection is that it does this in AF-C mode and does it extremly reliably. You can get eye or face AF tracking of person moving erratically, this is just magic for shooting videos of dancing people as well - a9 keep tracing their faces.
You can get eye focus for eye or face at any point accros the frame and then a9 tracks it to any othe point in the frame.
Or you can get eye or face AF fo person in the center of the frame and then recompose frame in fracton of second and still have AF keeping focus on person eye.
And eye focus of a9 is superior to other a7 bodies, possibly a7r3 getting a bit more closer to it.
A9 gets eye af even when person is small part of the frame and at such situations eye af even not required as face detection AF is sufficient as DOF is enough to keep whole person body in focus. You ned eye AF only for shallow DOF to keep eyes in focus. 
Apologise for any possible typing errors, was using mobile device.


----------



## Viggo (Dec 2, 2017)

Neutral said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > I disagree.
> ...



You do realize that face-detection on the 1dx2 is used with normal Viewfinder phase-AF?


----------



## Neutral (Dec 2, 2017)

Viggo said:


> Neutral said:
> 
> 
> > Viggo said:
> ...



Definitely YES )))
I know my every camera inside out.
First thing I do with the every new one is spending some time researching its features, capabilities and limitations until I have answers to all my questions and also customizing menus and function buttons to my needs. 
Face detection is one of the menu options for Viewfinder phase-AF, so it is not possible to miss that - only by people who never read camera manual and not researching their tool capabilities.

Problem with 1DXm2 phase AF that it is working only within limited area where Phase detect points are available so 1DXm2 can not track across almost entire frame as A9. Also 1DXm2 has much less information about the subject in phase AF mode to do reliable face tracking in AF-C mode so can not track fast moving face reliably.
A9 AF has much more information (up to every pixel) which it gets continuously and directly from the sensor at 60Hz refresh rate so it could do much more intelligent and reliable decisions for face tracking and any moving objects tracking.
As I told earlier that proved to be extremely useful and efficient especially in video mode.
I was doing some video clips of people dancing in very dim conditions with AF-C set to wide area and face detect ON. Camera was tracking people faces in dance like magic over entire frame. 1DXm2 is just not capable of doing that.
Compared to that I feel 1DXm2 AF archaic compared to A9 AF let alone AFMA required to get best lens performance on any DSLR body which should be done on each body individually.
I hate to do AFMA for DSLR , this is one of my strongest irritations and to my mind is a waste of time if that could be done by camera itself which has all required pieces incorporated to be able to do that.
The only one thing 1DXm2 does much better than A9 is single point AF-C tracking so I use 1DXm2 now only when I need this feature. And definitely when I need to take some shots in very harsh conditions which I need only in very rear cases. 1DXm2 is still one of the best camera protected from the elements so I trust it more for that than even Sony A9 which is not too convincing for me yet. Maybe if I had a chance to test it I would change my opinion but I do not want to do that with my camera and put it at any risk.
Since I got A9 I wish Canon to do some features upgrade for 1DXm2 so it could continue to be on par with A9 for performance,versatility and flexibility.


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 2, 2017)

Neutral said:


> Problem with 1DXm2 phase AF that it is working only within limited area where Phase detect points are available so 1DXm2 can not track across almost entire frame as A9.



Seriously?


----------



## Viggo (Dec 2, 2017)

I’ve tracked kids in crazy action with face-detection with very very high hit-rate. Maybe you’re doing something wrong?


----------



## Neutral (Dec 2, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> Neutral said:
> 
> 
> > Problem with 1DXm2 phase AF that it is working only within limited area where Phase detect points are available so 1DXm2 can not track across almost entire frame as A9.
> ...


Seriously, yes.
You did not get the point.
Your picture is for PDAF in live view which does not provide AF-C mode continuous AF / object tracking for stills.
Main Phase AF using mirror and dedicated AF sensor is covering area which you can see in the attached picture from 1DXm2 AF guide.
And this is relatively small.
This is what I was talking about.


----------



## Neutral (Dec 2, 2017)

Viggo said:


> I’ve tracked kids in crazy action with face-detection with very very high hit-rate. Maybe you’re doing something wrong?



Across entire frame ?
Did you try to do that in extreme low light conditions ?
I do not argue about ability of 1DXm2 to track faces using mirror AF with dedicated AF sensor but you still limited to AF area provided by this sensor.
And still 1DXm2 has much less information from AF sensor for face tracking than a9 getting directly from sensor with high refresh rate. 
My experience that A9 is doing that much better, but this is my personal feeling.
Someone else could have different experience but could judge only using both cameras.
I do not have any time to do any kind of scientific test, may be someone will do that at some time.
Also for BIF A9 is much better than 1DXm2 - it can catch bird immediately as it enters the frame and follow it across entire frame. So it is easier to follow bird with long tele lens - you do not need to keep it in center area of the frame - basically you have better tolerance/margin to follow the bird.


----------



## Viggo (Dec 2, 2017)

Neutral said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > I’ve tracked kids in crazy action with face-detection with very very high hit-rate. Maybe you’re doing something wrong?
> ...



I normally compose my shots before I start tracking, so I see no point in tracking something across the frame, but it can do it, it's just a matter of how I set up the "Case"-settings. 

But the real question is, why do you use the 1dx2 if the A9 is the answer to all your issues? I don't buy 1-series because I insist on Canon, I buy it because it's better than anything else for me.


----------



## R1-7D (Dec 2, 2017)

Too bad the firmware doesn't stop the camera's shutter from flinging oil all over my sensor.


----------



## R1-7D (Dec 2, 2017)

The Flasher said:


> Will this fix the shutter-mechanism-oil-spraying-on-sensor issue? Just encountered it after a few million actuations. It's real.



Just checked. Nope, still an issue.


----------

